# Looking for SSD - Some basic queries



## patkim (Jul 5, 2015)

Interested to buy SSD. Am tight on budget and can opt even for 64GB as well. 
I have current primary HDD that’s just 80GB!

Have a few doubts..Can XP SP3 be installed on SSD !! I am still so used to XP. But can upgrade to Win7 if the need be.

I have AMD Athlon II X2 260 AM3 CPU + Gigabyte 880GM USB3 Mobo. I believe SSD should just seamlessly get added as storage device without any compatibility issues with Mobo hardware. Pl. comment

Finally any specific brand/product recommendations for 64 GB?
Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2015)

Get a SSD with at least 128GB space.

Samsun Evo series is good


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=4314]patkim[/MENTION],

I agree with  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], if you are planning to upgrade the storage then goes with a minimum space of 128GB. I believe, there is no much price difference between both.

Just a suggestion, based on your system configuration and requirements; there is no need to add the SSD in the system. If you really want to upgrade the storage part then go with 500GB HDD option.

Good Luck.


----------



## patkim (Jul 8, 2015)

normally what's the price range of 128 GB SSD? I notice large difference across online sites for say Samsung EVO 840 120 GB ranging from 5 k to even 10k apparently for the same model.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

patkim said:


> normally what's the price range of 128 GB SSD? I notice large difference across online sites for say Samsung EVO 840 120 GB ranging from 5 k to even 10k apparently for the same model.



I ordered a 120 Gig 850 EVO two days ago for 4.8K from amazon. now its 5K.The older 840 EVO is priced higher than 850 EVO.
  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]: Any specific reason why WD doesn't have a SSD? SSHD is in the only one I saw in the product portfolio. Do you only specialize on mechanical hard drives?


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION],

Western Digital main line of business is mechanical hard drives and NAS. We have only recently reintroduced SSHD back in our line-up with the release of WD Blue SSHD. With regards to SSDs, I'm sure it is in consideration by our big bosses. 

However, as to confirmation whether we'll branch out that way anytime soon, I'm not privy to that kind of information at my level, sorry.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah ssd from WD would be awesome.


----------



## patkim (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks RCuber for the clarity. Yes it's now in range of 4.8 to 5k.  
Also does anyone has any idea if win xp sp3 can detect and be installed on SSD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't think its wise to still use XP. -_-

Switch to win 10 preview or Linux Mint


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2015)

If I am not wrong, XP does not have TRIM support for SSDs which is very useful, so you must upgrade to win 7.


----------



## patkim (Jul 12, 2015)

Just a related question..Warranty of SSD say Samsung EVO 850 is say 5 years/ 150TBW. So how does manufacturer know the total TB written? Is this incrementally stored somewhere just like how SMART maintains PowerON Hours, Counts etc?


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

Some chip might store the write data.

Check this thread. 150TBW on an average will take 10 years if you write 40GB per day.
Samsung 850 pro warranty: How long to reach 150TBW ? [Solved] - Samsung - Storage

Anandtech specs say 150TB (82GB/day for 5 years)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO (120GB, 250GB, 500GB & 1TB) Review


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> Some chip might store the write data.
> 
> Check this thread. 150TBW on an average will take 10 years if you write 40GB per day.
> Samsung 850 pro warranty: How long to reach 150TBW ? [Solved] - Samsung - Storage
> ...


Introducing the SSD Endurance Experiment - The Tech Report - Page 1

The SSD Endurance Experiment: They're all dead - The Tech Report - Page 1

TL;DR it shows that SSD actually last a lot longer than they are rated for


----------



## patkim (Jul 13, 2015)

> SSD actually last a lot longer than they are rated for


Yes I understand..what happens if TBW reached (though normally it may not considering average usage and duration) but years are still left. Is the warranty then over?


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2015)

patkim said:


> Yes I understand..what happens if TBW reached (though normally it may not considering average usage and duration) but years are still left. Is the warranty then over?



What do you think ? Yes, as stated in warranty terms.

This drive is meant for home use.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

I think only WD black is meant to be used for surveillance purposes.


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I think only WD black is meant to be used for surveillance purposes.



Hi     [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],

For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a boot drive in PC. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for surveillance purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. 

To check the specification of WD purple, you may refer to the link below:

Support Answers

The WD Black is the use of high performance like gaming, video editing and etc. WD Black models are available from 500GB to 4TB. 

The following link describes the specifications for WD Black HDD.

WD Black = Speed/high end use, extended warranty

Support Answers

The following link describes the comparison for WD internal HDD:

Support Answers

Good luck.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, right I got confused with black and purple drives.


----------



## DK_WD (Jul 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oh yeah, right I got confused with black and purple drives.



I'm glad that I helped to relieve your doubts.


----------

